# 30 and under in Marbella



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Just wondering if there are any other young people (30 or under) on this site who are also moving to marbella (or surrounding areas) soon?? Would be good to get to know some people my own age out there before moving over!! 
I will be coming over next month to sign for apartment if anyone fancies meeting up!! Xx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

So you have an apartment? Have you physically seen it?


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Great, have fun and good luck!


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Bob bob
Going to see a few. Havent decided which one i will take until i see them. X


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

It's getting exciting. How much is the rent. How many bedrooms. Where are you going to put all your (previously mentioned) furniture. Will you have room for all your friends. How old are you anyway. 
:hippie:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

She must have found a letting agent who speaks English...the 'nightmare' is over LOL


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope bob! No letting agent. The 'nightmare' continues..i will keep you updated as i know you are all sat there with your popcorn waiting  haha
Im 30 granary. But most people think im a lot younger than i am. So i prefer to hang out with younger people cause there more fun like me  i havent chose the apartment yet. It will have 2 bedrooms probably, dont need anymore than that..one for me and one for my spanish romeo when i find him  god i hope he will sing to me through those bars like the other ones did....


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Travelling again myself shortly, France for a week, back to UK then off to see friends in New York and we're all going to Vegas, not been there in years so looking forward to it


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Bob_bob
Been raining cats and dogs here, dont bother coming back to uk! Its rubbish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Bob_bob
> Been raining cats and dogs here, dont bother coming back to uk! Its rubbish.


WOW, there are still people who say raining cats and dogs. I usually tell my students that's an old fashioned idiom that is out of use nowadays...


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> WOW, there are still people who say raining cats and dogs. I usually tell my students that's an old fashioned idiom that is out of use nowadays...


Now I'm gonna WOW you PW ....lots of people I know in The UK and the English here where I live use that expression, I wouldn't say it's old fashioned.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tigerlillie said:


> Now I'm gonna WOW you PW ....lots of people I know in The UK and the English here where I live use that expression, I wouldn't say it's old fashioned.


Oh, ok. No one I know does, and I haven't heard it in the tv that I watch so I thought it was in disuse.
Save​


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> WOW, there are still people who say raining cats and dogs. I usually tell my students that's an old fashioned idiom that is out of use nowadays...


I occasionally do voluntary work for a Spanish company that runs total immersion courses in English for Spanish professionals (doctors, lawyers, engineers, etc, who need fluent English for work). The first question I was asked by one of the students at a recent course was "Why do English people say it is raining cats and dogs." I didn't have a clue but I later discovered various theories on Google!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The Skipper said:


> I occasionally do voluntary work for a Spanish company that runs total immersion courses in English for Spanish professionals (doctors, lawyers, engineers, etc, who need fluent English for work). The first question I was asked by one of the students at a recent course was "Why do English people say it is raining cats and dogs." I didn't have a clue but I later discovered various theories on Google!


Yes, there are, but I think Miss Marbella wanted to talk about something else!
So,
:focus:


> *Posted by Miss_Marbella* Just wondering if there are any other young people (30 or under) on this site who are also moving to marbella (or surrounding areas) soon?? Would be good to get to know some people my own age out there before moving over!!
> I will be coming over next month to sign for apartment if anyone fancies meeting up!! Xx


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Wishing her luck x 

She is young. She should enjoy doing whatever she is coming over for. 

I see so many elderly people in my area....breaking the rules !!!


----------

